# Aber auch diese gesamte Überlieferung gibt keine Geborgenheit, auch sie keine absolute Verlässlichkeit.



## lagartija68

Aber auch diese gesamte Überlieferung gibt keine Geborgenheit, auch sie keine absolute Verlässlichkeit. 
¿Cómo se puede entender el "auch sie"?


----------



## Tonerl

lagartija68 said:


> ¿Cómo se puede entender el "auch sie" ?


Aber auch diese gesamte Überlieferung gibt keine Geborgenheit, 
_*auch/ebenfalls*_ keine absolute Verlässlichkeit.


----------



## lagartija68

Tonerl said:


> Aber auch diese gesamte Überlieferung gibt keine Geborgenheit,
> _*auch/ebenfalls*_ keine absolute Verlässlichkeit.


Gracias, ¿qué papel juega el sie?


----------



## Tonerl

lagartija68 said:


> Gracias, ¿qué papel juega el sie?


_*Es superfluo en este caso !*_


----------



## Alemanita

lagartija68 said:


> Aber auch diese gesamte Überlieferung gibt keine Geborgenheit, auch sie keine absolute Verlässlichkeit.


Aber auch diese gesamte Überlieferung gibt keine Geborgenheit, auch diese gesamte Überlieferung (=sie) gibt keine absolute Verlässlichkeit.

De acuerdo con Tonerl.


----------



## anahiseri

lagartija68 said:


> Aber auch diese gesamte Überlieferung gibt keine Geborgenheit, auch sie keine absolute Verlässlichkeit.
> ¿qué papel juega el sie?


el papel de sujeto del segundo verbo, con referencia al primer verbo

*auch *aquí se traduciría por *tampoco, *poniendo el verbo en afirmativa.


----------



## Tonerl

*In gehobenem Deutsch klänge das dann so:
En alemán sofisticado, sonaría así:*


_*Aber all diese Tradition/Überlieferung bietet weder Sicherheit noch absolute Verlässlichkeit.
Pero toda esta tradición "tampoco" ofrece seguridad, ni una fiabilidad absoluta.

Aber das ist meine "ureigene" Meinung; nicht mehr und nicht weniger !    *_


----------

